# Lights up in 3..2..1...



## hans44 (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey all,

I'm a lighting tech (soon to be Chief Lighting Tech) at my local high school. I hope to pursue a career in theatrical lighting (professional stage).

For those who don't recognize it, my signature is the first "group" of settings in the fixture library for my school's lighting board (A Lehigh MilleniumML 48/96)


----------



## DJErik07 (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey welcome to ControlBooth. The welcome wagon(s) will be along soon. But until then explore and give us your input on the forum's. Hope to hear from you soon!!

once again WELCOME!!!


----------



## avkid (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome to Controlbooth. It's good to be in charge isn't it?
-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (part 1)


----------



## Peter (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome! 

That's quite a signature and I was wondering what it was in the other posts you have made arround the forums. Thanks for telling us what it is! I hope you keep posting arround the forums. Dont become a stranger! 

Welcome to controlbooth.com
- the OFFICIAL welcome wagon (part 2)


----------

